# 66 GTO ST300 Leaking



## Morris31 (May 12, 2020)

66 GTO Super Turbine 300 2 speed trans is leaking from passenger side. I have already replace the pan gasket and still has the same leak coming from the passenger side. What could be causing this??? Thank you for any information is advance!!!!


----------



## pontrc (Mar 18, 2020)

Any number of things, dipstick tube seal , cooling lines, modulator valve,or it maybe overfilled


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

dip stick tube


----------

